# Helped A Pitbull Today Who Was Choking On His Leash



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2021)

Was driving home today from my walk in the park with my dog, and we were passing a house around the corner from where I live.  I was shocked to see a black Pitbull attached to a leash that was inside an SUV, the vehicle had California plates.  I immediately pulled over across the street and left my dog in my Jeep with the motor running.

The dog was attached to a leash that was inside the vehicle.  He had his back legs on the ground and was clawing at the vehicle because he was choking.  As he clawed, his paws were slipping on the side of the car door, he could not get a grip or relief.  He was basically being choked and could not do anything for himself.

I walked to the vehicle and his tail started to wag, so I don't think he was aggressive.  I rushed to the house where the vehicle was parked by the curb.  I aggressively rang the doorbell, and noticed a lock on the door that is used by realtors when selling a house.  Luckily, someone answered right away.  I was in a panic and told the man and woman that the dog was choking by the car.  The man said it was okay, he was leashed to the inside of the car and was okay.

I anxiously repeated that the dog was outside the car and choking, he needed help immediately!  They both went out and were surprised the dog was outside of the car.  The window was half open.  They both thanked me repeatedly and the man immediately picked up the dog to stop the choking while they unhooked him from the leash.  They opened the back and seemed to be taking care of the dog as I drove away.

I told my husband about the incident as soon as I got home, which was minutes later, I was very emotional.  I'm thankful I went down that block on the way back from the park, or I would have never seen that dog.  They may be my new neighbors soon, I don't know, but they seemed like good people who may use this as a lesson for the future.  Whew!  Glad that dog wasn't there any longer than he had to be.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow my friend, you have earned some serious karma points for taking quick action and persisting until that dog was saved.
I am proud of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Wow my friend, you have earned some serious karma points for taking quick action and persisting until that dog was saved.
> I am proud of you.


Thanks Pecos.   If nobody answered, I would have rang the bell of the house next door, those folks were usually home and had two small white dogs who looked out the window often, and a white cat. If that didn't work, I would have tried to physically help the dog by perhaps unhooking him and using my dog's leash to control him so he didn't get away and get lost. I would have done something to help, calling the local animal control or police was a last ditch option. I'm thankful that it was resolved so quickly, I was teary eyed from start to finish, but that's just how I am.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Pecos.   If nobody answered, I would have rang the bell of the house next door, those folks were usually home and had two small white dogs who looked out the window often, and a white cat. If that didn't work, I would have tried to physically help the dog by perhaps unhooking him and using my dog's leash to control him so he didn't get away and get lost. I would have done something to help, calling the local animal control or police was a last ditch option. I'm thankful that it was resolved so quickly, I was teary eyed from start to finish, but that's just how I am.


That is indeed how you are, and we love you for it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2021)

@SeaBreeze, your quick actions saved that dogs life. I know how emotional you must have felt at the time but now it is time to relax and feel the satisfaction and joy you deserve. 
Not many people can go to bed at night and say they saved a life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That is indeed how you are, and we love you for it!





Ruth n Jersey said:


> @SeaBreeze, your quick actions saved that dogs life. I know how emotional you must have felt at the time but now it is time to relax and feel the satisfaction and joy you deserve.
> Not many people can go to bed at night and say they saved a life.


Thank you both so much!  My husband saw how rattled I was when I came into the house and was very supportive also.  My heart goes out to any animal in distress, but I take some caution these days.  If I went directly to the car and the dog, an aggressive owner may have come out and it wouldn't have ended well.  All these things went through my head at the time, but the folks were kind and thankful, and the doggie just overstepped his bounds and climbed out the open window.  Love happy endings.


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

On, Thank God you were there to save the poor things life.
I can only imagine how rattled you must have been seeing that situation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> On, Thank God you were there to save the poor things life.
> I can only imagine how rattled you must have been seeing that situation.


Thanks Tish.  For me to leave my car running with my boy in there, it was an emergency situation in my mind.  Don't really know how long the dog was like that, didn't really talk to the owners after that.  Maybe someday, if they bought the house and I'm walking my kiddo through the neighborhood, we'll have a friendly chat.


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2021)

TG you went by at the right time.  I’m sure they’ll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 27, 2021)

Three cheers to you, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2021)

Good for you SB. Dogs can get themselves in some crazy predicaments.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank God you saw the dog! What a way to meet your new neighbors! Good job, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you so much for stopping SeaBreeze. You are officially a HERO in my eyes...and in the eyes of that lovely dog  Thank you again!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Thank God you saw the dog! What a way to meet your new neighbors! Good job, SeaBreeze!


Thanks @katlupe and to all here for your kind words.    I'm not positive they will be living there, they may have just been sent by a realtor to check out the house.  I never keep a leash on my dog in the car, because it can get hooked up on something and cause a similar problem,

My dog has a leather collar, and I always keep it loose enough for him to slip out of in case he has to, like if he gets hung up on a tree branch or bush while in the wooded areas, etc.  Of course if the leash was attached, and he was hanging from something high above, he might not be able to free himself.

My husband pointed out that it was good he was a Pitbull, because in general their necks are very strong.  A poodle or other dog may not have survived that for long.  I'll probably drive down that block again today, hoping no doggos in distress.


----------



## Chet (Jan 28, 2021)

Pitbulls  should be outlawed in my opinion. Hate me all you want, but they are bred to attack and be vicious. Cute and cuddly doesn't last forever.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 28, 2021)

In Utah it is against the law to leave a dog in a car, same as leaving a child in a car. You can call the police and they will come out and, if necessary, break the window and get the dog.  Animal control will do the same.  At the very least, you get a ticket.

If you hit a dog, same as hitting a child, you must stop, call the police and wait for them to come and take a report.  As for ducks, OMGosh, you seriously do not ever want to hit a duck in this state.  We have duck crossings, a lot of duck crossings, and they have the right of way.

The police will stop traffic on main roads and highways to let mama duck and babies cross the road, and then shot then during hunting season.  Go figure.  But if you are an adult and get hit crossing a road illegally, it’s on you.  

Good of you to stop for the pup.  . How do you feel about ducks?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Chet said:


> Pitbulls  should be outlawed in my opinion. Hate me all you want, but they are bred to attack and be vicious. Cute and cuddly doesn't last forever.


A lot of owners abuse them and make them aggressive, also do not socialize them with other animals.  Although the dogs are strong and can do more damage than something like a Labrador, I still blame the people who neglect or abuse them, or use them in dog fights.

I was taking my dogs to a large open area dog park with wooded sections and river streams for around thirty years.  All dogs ran loose and interacted with each other and their owners.  I have to say I met many well socialized Pitbulls there who were not only friendly with me but with my dogs also.  Their owners were responsible and took good care of them and socialized them at a young age with other dogs and other pets.  

But, I have to admit, I get a bit uneasy when I'm walking my dog on a leash in the neighborhood or local smaller parks, if I don't know the owner or dog.  I will often ask if the dog is friendly if we have to get close, many times they will say yes and the dog will start to wag his tail and be okay with me and my dog.  The people who say no, generally tighten up their lead and keep their dog at a safe distance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Good of you to stop for the pup. . How do you feel about ducks?


Years back, a neighbor lady gave me this baby duck that she came across somewhere, because she knew I liked animals.  Well, I started making phone calls to animal control and was given the number of this lady who had a licensed rescue business for birds only.  I took the duckling, per her instructions to the local animal emergency hospital, where they held it for her to pick up.

We have helped out various animals in the past when we could, they depend on people to assist them, or they usually just suffer and die.


----------

